# il testo l'ho tradotto IN italiano



## andersxman

Il testo l'ho tradotto IN italiano oppure VERSO l'italiano? Alternativi?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_In italiano_, verso l'italiano è scorretto.


----------



## irene.acler

andersxman said:


> Il testo l'ho tradotto IN italiano oppure VERSO l'italiano? Alternativi?




Tradurre in italiano
Tradurre da una lingua all'italiano
Tradurre verso l'italiano


----------



## irene.acler

Paulfromitaly said:


> _In italiano_, verso l'italiano è scorretto.



Verso l'italiano è scorretto? Secono me no..


----------



## andersxman

*30* for *"tradurre verso l'italiano"*. (*0,59* sekunder

*89.500* for *"tradurre in italiano"*. (*0,16* sekunder

("Sekunder" è danese)

"Verso" forse si usa con "interpretare"?

"Interpretare verso una lingua"?


----------



## irene.acler

andersxman said:


> *30* for *"tradurre verso l'italiano"*. (*0,59* sekunder
> 
> *89.500* for *"tradurre in italiano"*. (*0,16* sekunder
> 
> ("Sekunder" è danese)
> 
> "Verso" forse si usa con "interpretare"?
> 
> "Interpretare verso una lingua"?



 Google ci indica 1.180.000 risultati per *interpretare verso una lingua*. Ora, non voglio fare troppo affidamento su internet, ma tanti risultati saranno indice di qualcosa...no? E comunque a me suona bene "interpretare verso una lingua"...posso anche sbagliarmi ovviamente..


----------



## sabrinita85

Non pensia sia scorretto "tradurre verso...", semplicemente non si usa un gran che.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

sabrinita85 said:


> Non pensia sia scorretto "tradurre verso...", semplicemente non si usa un gran che.


 
è quel che penso anch'io!


----------



## daniele712

andersxman said:


> Il testo l'ho tradotto IN italiano oppure VERSO l'italiano? Alternativi?


Se avessi proposto questo testo nel forum italian-english ti sarebbe stato corretto con 'in'. Non voglio discutere se sia corretto usare verso(dubito) ma di sicuro non si usa.

Daniele


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

daniele712 said:


> Se avessi proposto questo testo nel forum italian-english ti sarebbe stato corretto con 'in'. Non voglio discutere se sia corretto usare verso(dubito) ma di sicuro non si usa.
> 
> Daniele


Io sono d'accordo con te Daniele. Non ho davvero mai sentito dire "tradurre/interpretare verso"; ma ho sempre sentito dire "tradurre da...a/in..." oppure "interpretare da...a/in...".


----------



## claudine2006

Secondo me _tradurre verso_ si può dire.
Io personalmente uso di più _tradurre in_.


----------



## Gio77

Si può cercare in Google in questo modo:

tradurre "verso * lingua"

così avrete risultati dove 1) si parla di traduzione e 2) viene utilizzata esattamente la struttura"verso [...] lingua", senza limitare la ricerca ad es. al solo risultato "verso la lingua" piuttosto che "verso una lingua", ecc... (* = carattere jolly, per cui potrebbe stare per _la, una, la propria, un'altra,_ ecc...).

Scusate la parentesi, volevo solo dire che i risultati ci sono (più di 10.000). L'impressione che ho guardando questa lista è che _verso_ sia utilizzato prevalentemente in ambito specialistico, quando si vuole porre in risalto il processo di traduzione in sè. In effetti, adesso che ci penso, mi sembra di aver avuto a che fare con questa costruzione proprio quando studiavo linguistica e affini e di esserci "rimasto" la prima volta che la sentii...

Parlando spontaneamente comunque direi anch'io _tradurre in_.


----------



## Il Medico

sabrinita85 said:


> Non pensia sia scorretto "tradurre verso...", semplicemente non si usa un gran che.


che cosa vuole dire "un gran che"?


----------



## daniele712

Il Medico said:


> che cosa vuole dire "un gran che"?


 E' colloquiale:   non ... granchè     = non .... molto  -solo in frasi negative-
(non si usa granchè(o ' gran che') , non se ne fà un gran uso,non si usa molto)


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> E' colloquiale:   non ... granchè     = non .... molto  -solo in frasi negative-
> (non si usa granchè(o ' gran che') , non se ne fà un gran uso,non si usa molto)


Uhm, mi sento di dissentire.
Non so; non trovo che sia colloquiale, perché vorrebbe dire che tutti i libri su cui l'ho incontrato sono "colloquiali" e non è così, dato che sono testi accademici.


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm, mi sento di dissentire.
> Non so; non trovo che sia colloquiale, perché vorrebbe dire che tutti i libri su cui l'ho incontrato sono "colloquiali" e non è così, dato che sono testi accademici.


Va bene va bene. La prossima volta dirò colloquiale solo in riferimento a termini  usati  quasi esclusivamente(non semplicemente più spesso,come ritengo accada con 'granchè') in conversazioni informali.


----------



## daniele712

Il Medico said:


> che cosa vuole dire "un gran che"?




Integro il post di prima.
non  granchè = non molto
non granchè = non il massimo/non una gran cosa

Di solito in frasi negative vuol dire 'molto', ma in proposizioni(sempre negative) rette dal verbo essere(o verbi di significato simile divenire,crescere)e in cui non si accompagna a un aggettivo(o sostantivo usato come tale) può essere tradotto con '<non> il massimo' o '<non> una gran cosa'.
Con verbo essere o simili:
Quel film non era proprio (un) granchè (il massimo)
Lui non è stato granchè(molto) fortunato
Quel dolce non è venuto un granchè (una gran cosa).
Con gli altri verbi:
Quel film non ha avuto granchè(molto) successo
Quel film non ha venduto (un) granchè(molto)


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> È colloquiale: non ... granchè = non .... molto -solo in frasi negative-
> (non si usa granchè(o ' gran che') , non se ne fà un gran uso, non si usa molto)


Anche secondo me è colloquiale, ma forse si sta diffondendo anche nel linguaggio scritto.


----------



## lsp

Scusate la pignoleria, ma granch*é* richiede l'accento acuto (´).


----------



## claudine2006

lsp said:


> Scusate la pignoleria, ma granch*é*, richiede l'accento acuto (´).


Brava!


----------



## sabrinita85

Strano che su neanche uno di 3 dizionari ci sia espresso che si tratta di un colloquialismo... 

Garzanti:*granché* 
[gran-ché] 
Comp. di _gran(de)_ e _che_2 
o *gran che*, _pron. indef_. cosa notevole, di particolare rilievo; gran cosa (solo in frasi negative): _il pranzo non è stato un granché_ 
 _avv_. molto (solo in frasi negative): _un oggetto che non vale granché_.

​DeMauro:*gran|ché*
pron.indef.inv., avv.
CO 
1 pron.indef.inv., in frasi negative, cosa, evento notevole, particolarmente interessante: _il film non era un g._ 
2 avv., in frasi negative, molto: _non amo g. la città_
*Varianti*: *gran che*
​Dizionario degli Errori:*granché (*o* gran che)*
pron. indef.
Ciò che ha caratteristiche eccezionali, spec. in frasi negative: 
_La festa non è stata un granché_.​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cari amici italiani,

apro questo thread perché Necsus mi ha corretto qua: ThreadRischioProSoluto.

Sapevo che si diceva _tradurre in (nella lingua X)_, ma pensavo che si potesse anche dire _tradurre verso_. Anzi, ero convinta che _tradurre verso_ fosse più formale e, diciamo, bello!

Dunque, non si può mai dire _tradurre verso la lingua X_?

Grazie, come al solito


----------



## gabrigabri

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Cari amici italiani,
> 
> apro questo thread perché Necsus mi ha corretto qua: ThreadRischioProSoluto.
> 
> Sapevo che si diceva _tradurre in (nella lingua X)_, ma pensavo che si potesse anche dire _tradurre verso_. Anzi, ero convinta che _tradurre verso_ fosse più formale e, diciamo, bello!
> 
> Dunque, non si può mai dire _tradurre verso la lingua X_?
> 
> Grazie, come al solito



Ciao, anche io pensavo si potesse dire, infatti la correzione di Necsus mi ha un po' sorpreso.
Spontaneamente direi anche io "tradurrei in francese, inglese" -in un contesto informale -, ma penso anch'io come te che "verso" sia più professionale. (Da università o sito di interpreti).


----------



## Crisidelm

Mai sentito "tradurre verso", anche perché a mio parere, dato che "tradurre" etimologicamente è formato da "trans" + "ducere", "trans" assorbe già in sé l'idea di un "senso, direzione, verso" in quanto vuol dire "oltre, al di là, dall'altra parte", quindi rende superfluo appunto la reiterazione di "verso".


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione _tradurre verso_ una quindicina di anni fa quando iniziai a collaborare con agenzie di traduzioni.  Prima di allora non l'avevo mai sentita, né al liceo né all'università.  A me non piace, e non la uso mai.  I dizionari che ho consultato (Treccani, Garzanti, De Mauro) non riportano esempi di questa espressione (riportano soltanto _tradurre in_).  Facendo una breve ricerca su Internet ho tuttavia notato che un numero non insignificante di pubblicazioni universitarie la usano.  Sarebbe interessante sapere dove e come sia nata questa espressione,  nettamente minoritaria rispetto a _tradurre in_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Se io l'ho usata in qualche occasione forse è perchè, visto che l'italiano non è la mia madrelingua, traduco direttamente dal catalano, lingua che permette dire "traduir cap a..." oppure "traduir vers/envers..." in contesti formali. 

Mille scuse per dire sciochezze nella lingua di Dante... E grazie per i vostri commenti


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, housecameron. D'ora in poi userò, senz'altro, *tradurre in*.


----------



## la italianilla

Visto che lo scrivono diversi professori di lettere e letteratura nei loro testi (ci sono in linea anche titoli di pubblicazioni con "tradurre verso") non credo sia scorretto. Penso invece che sia poco usato nel linguaggio quotidiano e per questo Nectus te l'abbia corretto. Sappi, comunque, che probabilmente la maggior parte degli italiani si sarebbero comportati allo stesso modo, facendo riferimento al fatto che la forma più usuale è quella di "tradurre _in_".
Io personalmente non uso e non credo che userò mai questa espressione, almeno finché non verrò a conoscenza della sua origine e/o se vi sono dei contesti dove è preferibile utilizzarla rispetto a "tradurre in".

EDIT: scusa traductora non avevo visto che avevi già risposto!

Ciao!


----------



## Crisidelm

Certo, forse "tradurre verso il più vicino commissariato un arrestato" è accettabile, anche se rimane comunque nettamente migliore "tradurre al più vicino commissariato".
Chissà, forse alcuni usano "verso" perché "in" può essere ambiguo in qualche contesto:"tradurre in carcere" può significare che qualcuno è trasportato in un carcere, ma anche che si traduce qualcosa mentre si è in carcere. Ma è cervellotico...


----------



## Necsus

la italianilla said:


> Visto che lo scrivono diversi professori di lettere e letteratura nei loro testi (ci sono in linea anche titoli di pubblicazioni con "tradurre verso") non credo sia scorretto. Penso invece che sia poco usato nel linguaggio quotidiano e per questo Necsus te l'abbia corretto.


Hmm... no, secondo me in realtà è una costruzione proprio... impropria! Non vedo ragioni plausibili per costruire 'tradurre' con la preposizione 'verso', e non ho trovato nessun riscontro che possa farmi pensare che non è così.
Avevo naturalmente dato un'occhiata anche in rete: gli oltre 500 risultati per 'tradurre verso' si fermano in realtà a 154, e se&o l'unica vera pubblicazione nel cui titolo è usato 'tradurre verso' che avevo trovato è: _Tradurre verso l’italiano_, in AA.VV., _Teoria, didattica e prassi della traduzione_, di Graziano Benelli. Forse un vezzo?


----------



## la italianilla

Necsus said:


> Hmm... no, secondo me in realtà è una costruzione proprio... impropria! Non vedo ragioni plausibili per costruire 'tradurre' con la preposizione 'verso', e non ho trovato nessun riscontro che possa farmi pensare che non è così.
> Avevo naturalmente dato un'occhiata anche in rete: gli oltre 500 risultati per 'tradurre verso' si fermano in realtà a 154, e se&o l'unica vera pubblicazione nel cui titolo è usato 'tradurre verso' che avevo trovato è: _Tradurre verso l’italiano_, in AA.VV., _Teoria, didattica e prassi della traduzione_, di Graziano Benelli. Forse un vezzo?



Anche a me 'sto costrutto non piace, e, così come dici tu, anch'io ho scritto qualche messaggio prima:



> Io personalmente non uso e non credo che userò mai questa espressione, almeno finché non verrò a conoscenza della sua origine e/o se vi sono dei contesti dove è preferibile utilizzarla rispetto a "tradurre in".



Stamane, mentre ero a lezione, m'è venuta un'idea.
Mi sono chiesta: perché non andare a vedere che preposizioni usavano in latino, per capire se quest'espressione possa avere qualche origine dai nostri antenati. Ho cercato il verbo "tradurre" nel mio IL (Castiglioni Mariotti, 1998). Ecco qua:

1. _verto, -is, verti, versum, -ĕre_ -> seguito dalla preposizione IN (ci sono diversi esempi su Livio)
2. _transfĕro, -rs, transtŭll, translātum, -ferre_ ->  seguito dalla preposizione IN (esempio su M. Fabio Quintiliano e Plinio) oppure in ablativo (usata da Quintiliano)
3. _converto, -is, converti, conversum, -ĕre_ -> anche questo, nel senso di tradurre, pare regga solo IN + accusativo.

Però ho trovato anche questo, da una lezione di didattica su Seneca dell'università di Bologna:



> ...(CUT)...Predomina dunque l’immagine del «trasferimento» da una lingua ad un’altra, che in latino sarà espresso, a partire dal II sec., da transfĕro, transfĕrs, transtuli, translatum, transfĕrre, *dal cui part. pass. translatus deriva il mediolatino translare*, ovvero dal tardo transpono. Traduco, affermatosi in italiano, assume tale significato in età in epoca umanistica, in seguito al fraintendimento di un passo gelliano da parte di L.Bruni. I termini specifici sono, tuttavia, per l’età repubblicana presenta exprimo, reddo, interpretor, uerto, conuerto, cui, in età imperiale si aggiungeranno mutor e, in Gellio, imitor



Con seguente citazione:

Audivi aliquos istum librum translare *ad* linguam antiquam Graecam velle

Poiché in latino "ad", tra i diversi significati, ha anche quello di "verso", che sia una possibile origine per "tradurre verso"? Che ne pensate?


----------



## giovannino

Sono d'accordo anch'io che nell'uso comune si dice "tradurre *in *una lingua". Tuttavia non mi sento di condannare l'uso di "verso", che però mi sembra limitato a un ambito piuttosto ristretto: gli studi di teoria della traduzione. 
Degli esempi da Google:

_Se il traduttore in genere è la figura che ci fa conoscere lo straniero, superando la barriera della diversa lingua e riconciliando l'alieno con la propria lingua e la propria cultura, il traduttore che traduce verso la seconda lingua, il cosiddetto tongue snatcher, rischia un po' di più._

_Lingua C_
_Secondo la definizione dell'__AIIC__(Associazione Internazionale degli Interpreti di Conferenza), un'altra lingua straniera dell'interprete dalla quale questo traduce solo verso la lingua A (per questo anche detta "lingua passiva")._

_tradurre verso l'italiano e verso il cinese _(Programma di lingua e letteratura cinese - Università di Bologna)

_Tenendo conto del fatto che i traduttori spessissimo devono tradurre verso la lingua straniera..._(Scuola superiore di lingue moderne per interpreti e traduttori, Bologna)


----------

